# Italian Owls in CA?



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone in California raise Italian Owls? My wife bought a few of them and wanted to know more about them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Our member, George Simon, has them and just took champion with one of his young ones at the LAPC Young Bird Show.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI PIGEONNEWB, I raise and show ITALIAN OWLS and would be glad to answer any questions that you have. i have a questionn for you that is from whom did you get the ITALIANS? So ask and I will try to give you an answer*GEORGE


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I raise racing pigeons but my wife went to a local auction and saw the two owls and bought them. I just wanted to know what I woudl have to look for, if I wanted to see if they were show quality. Any input would be greatful. I will be taking pictures later if you would like to see them. She said they were Italian Owls. According to what Italian owls look like I believe she is right.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Next question:

Are there any Californian owls being raised in Italy?

Dumb, but I couldn't resist....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Italian Owl Standard*

Italian Owl Standard

Terry


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Terry for the link.
Here's the link to them. Enjoy!
Italian Owls


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonnewb said:


> Thanks Terry for the link.
> Here's the link to them. Enjoy!
> Italian Owls


Well, to me .. they are lovely birds .. I have no clue if they are show quality or not .. you'll have to wait for George or another of our show folks to tell you.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

risingstarfans said:


> Next question:
> 
> Are there any Californian owls being raised in Italy?
> 
> Dumb, but I couldn't resist....


*HI JOHN, Funny you asked that question I have crossed an ITALIAN Owl with an American Show Racer. They will be sold in ITALY as ITALIAN SHOW RACERS.*  GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

George I would love to read a breed of the week on American show racers...Do you ever have birds for sale? thanks.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonnewb said:


> Thanks Terry for the link.
> Here's the link to them. Enjoy!
> Italian Owls


*Hi The Grizzle looks to be a very nice bird. Station is good,legs good, head good, color good, frill I realy can't see the frill so can't say good or bad,this bird looks young. The second bird is a Cream bar,some times called a Yellow its a little harder to judge this bird as the picture angle makes it differcult. These birds are young I see no bands which means they are not showable and that is a shame. In any event I like them both. * GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

George I would love to read a breed of the week on American show racers...Do you ever have birds for sale? thanks. 
__________________


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi The Grizzle looks to be a very nice bird. Station is good,legs good, head good, color good, frill I realy can't see the frill so can't say good or bad,this bird looks young. The second bird is a Cream bar,some times called a Yellowits a little harder to judge this bird as the picture angle makes it differcult. These birds are young I see no bands which means they are not showable and that is a shame. In any event I like them both. * GEORGE


Thanks George, BTW they are banded the angle that I took doesn't show it though. I appreciate the input. I was thinking about maybe putting them in our local fair coming up. I always want to learn new things.


----------

